# Gaming w/Jemal: Mutant Apocalypse



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2011)

*What follows is a brief timeline of the events leading up to the current state of affairs*
Up to Jan 2010: Increasing unexplained phenomenon and the rising awareness of the possibility of human mutations.  Several 'incindents' involving meta-humans are captured on film, most claimed to be hoaxes.

Feb 2010: During a Terrorist attack on a school, there were numerous reports and even a few news videos of a group of 'super-powered individuals' saving the day.  The videos were quickly confiscated and many of the reporters charged with perpetrating a hoax.  The videos resurfaced on the internet over the next month, garnering a massive public following.

March 2010: Realizing it is now impossible to keep a lid on the existance of the Meta-human community, a Presidential press conference was convened wherein the president himself was set to validate or deny the events.  Before he could, however, a second terrorist attack took place.  
In the middle of the Presidents speech, a Truck managed to make its way past the police blockades.  As it barrelled towards the President, people dashed to get out of the way.  Except for one man, since identified as Alex Drake, who dashed In Front of the truck and, in front of thousands of witnesses including the US President, and dozens of nationally broadcasting cameras, grabbed and lifted the truck, stopping it in its tracks and dumping the terrorist on the ground.  Alex then proceeded to take an uzi clip to the chest before subduing the terrorist with a punch that sent him flying over a hundred feet.

April 2010: Alex Drake becomes the founder of the Alex Drake Centre for Meta-human Rights, and their spokesman.

May 2010: US Senator William Lyons starts the "Lyons Foundation for Preserving Humanity", a group arguing(Loudly) that Meta-humans are too dangerous to be allowed to roam free.

August 2010: Terry Quinlan, known by the hacker Alias 'The Grid' Accesses the Gryphon Corporations private servers and finds himself transported through his latent mutation into their secured facilities.

Sept 2010: A news reporter named James Corin is caught in the crossfire of a sloppy assassination while interviewing a prominent member of congress working for the cause of Meta kind.  Corin survived due soley to his before-unrealized mutation, the ability to transform into a large metalic man.  
The title for next days papers read "Congressman Slain!, Meta Reporter May be to Blame!" James has been pursued by authorities since.

Oct 2010: A branch of the CIA is 'formed' (More appropriately their existance is revealed, as they have existed in secret since the Reagan administration) to deal with Meta-human incidents.  They are named The "Meta-Human Research and Protection Agency".

Nov 2010: After extensive questioning and validation, Terry Quinlan is released from isolation after agreeing to work with the Gryphon Corporation.

Jan 2011: Cassandra Allen, one of the still-unidentified Metas from the Metro-School terrorist attack, begins working with the Gryphon Corporation


March 2011: 
Yesterday.
*Gryphon Corporation Headquarters, Metro City*

Several people sit around an oak table in a large, luxurious conference room.  All attention is on a rotund yet distinguished gentleman and the two young people he adresses.

_"Terry Quinlan, AKA 'Grid', and Cassandra Allen, AKA 'Fulcrum'."_ The speaker is Robert Gryphon, current CEO and Grandson of founder William Gryphon _"It is the decision of the oversight committee that you are both fit for active field duty.  At the request of Ms Allen, and after numerous unsuccessful attempts to contact him ourselves, we have decided to send you as partners to track down and speak to an associate of hers from her old reporting job, a Mr James Corin.  Several months ago he was implicated in an assassination on a New York congressman.  We believe him to be inocent, but possibly dangerous.  We're sending you two, as fellow mutants, to see if you can... convince him to come in.  I'm sure we can help him with his problems.  Our last intel puts him in a particularily bad area of LA.."_


*Los Angeles, Today*
After a few weeks of 'investigative journalism'(Or so he liked to call it, he wasn't really a reporter anymore, after al..), James Corin had finally found something big.  He'd been on the trail of a particularily nasty meth dealer who had a tendency of hooking teens and forcing them into working for him to pay for their habits.  Drugs, Prostitution, Murder... This guy was guilty of it all, but for some reason the police couldn't - or wouldn't - go after him.  
Not being particularily fond of being near the police himself (being a wanted fugitive and all), James had decided to take matters into his own hands.
He had managed to track down some of the dealers organizations and locate a factory which was reputed to be a major supplier.  Maybe if he took it out he could send a message...

[sblock=ooc]
Allrighty, will write more PC's into the story as the situation becomes available.   

Shayuri/Jkason - As you guys are technically a day 'behind', I'd like to catch you up to the present and your flight to LA ASAP, but I figured I should give you a chance to ask any questions you may have (In character that is, if you have any out of character, please refer them to the OOC thread).

Rathan - I figured this would be the kind of trouble Tinman would find.  I'm sure a large, metalic man could do some serious damage to a meth lab.. how would you like to progress?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2011)

Cassandra nodded and glanced over at Terry quickly before addressing her questions at the 'distinguished gentleman' at the head of the table. Her head was a crazy vortex of pride at having been cleared and trepidation for what they were about to do, all overlaid across a childish manic glee that there really WAS a secret world out there, and that now she had a pipeline to it. She had to play ball for now, but the day would come when the time was right to reveal it all.

"How are we going to get him back here?" she asked. "We're flying out, but we obviously can't bring him back on a plane. He'd never get through security."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2011)

_"Presuming you can convince him to come in, we'll rent you a truck for the return trip.  Not exactly luxurious, but we do what we must, no?"_


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*

Terry sighed heavily at the mention of driving. "The glamorous life of secret agents," he says with no attempt to hide his sarcasm. He holds up his hands to concede his 'attitude' slip before he can be chastised. 

"Anything to get out of the hole for awhile," he says with a smile. "I promise I won't even crash any bank servers. Probably."









*OOC:*


'fast forward' away


----------



## Rathan (Apr 28, 2011)

James stood across and down the street a bit from the old 'abandoned warehouse he'd been gathering intelligence on. His eyes looked back and forth to the passers by and waiting patiently for later in the afternoon knowing there would not be as many innocent bystanders about and around. Slowly he made his move for the building. 

_"Nothing fancy this time James.. lets get this done and get out..."_ James said to himself as he could feel his heart pounding in his chest. 

This would be the first real chance he'd get to make something right from all this wrong. Meth was a powerful drug worthy of what rage and vengeance was about to come, however the drugs were just the tip of the ice burg for this foul excuse for a human being, and James was ready to show him how things in this city needed to go from here-on in. 

James heard the first shout.... then another as he headed for the side loading bay door. His heart nearly skipped a beat as he felt his skin instantly harden, the coldness about his form now as he and the depressions under his feet at the weight he now carried, as he felt the metallic guise crawl over his face and body... this was a feeling he would never be tired of... the power of it was incredible!

*POP POP POP!!... then TINK TINK TINK* 

James grinned as he felt the small calibur lead projectiles bounce off his hardened carapace and watched as the looks washed over the faces of the astounded gang bangers, or so they looked anyways. James hunkered low on the pavement and felt the asphalt rip and tear away behind him as leaped nearly 200 feet with what looked like no effort at all. Landing just before the thugs with handguns the tar and earth below him caved and finally broke away as shards of asphalt spray over the men before him. James took one look as the closest one of them and smiled. 

_"My suggestion is you put down the guns before I do something more than jump"_ James barked as his voice seemed so much deeper in this form.

The two nearly wet themselves as he spoke and dropped the firearms in an attempt to turn and flee, however James, and having to do so daintily as not to crush their skulls, grabbed both by the head and knocked them together letting them slip to the ground unconscious. Turning to the window up a mere ten feet above him he chuckled lightly to himself as he was having only a slight bit of fun. James leaped once more this time into the warehouse itself hoping to catch the ring leader unawares.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2011)

*Washington DC*
-Jacob Calvins-
Jacob had been hiding and staying on the move for a year now, and this time he'd found himself in the Capitol itself - Not exactly the first place someone might choose to hide from the government, but maybe that would throw them off.  Plus, this was where the drake center was, and they'd managed to pass him messages - via his mother - offering sanctuary.  

He'd been in town for a couple days, trying to decide whether/when to accept their offer and approach them while he went about his day.

*Washington DC, Drake Centre*
-Jackson Munroe-
"Mister Munroe, glad you could join me." A tall red-skinned woman adressed Jax.  Angela Fury was the centre's 'Security chief',  though as Jax had discovered, their purview extended a bit futher than security.  The Drake security force frequently sent officers out to deal with meta-human situations before the Agency could, preventing metas from falling into their hands.  This was apparently one such mission.
She slid a dossier over to him, and as he flipped through it, she spoke
"We have recently managed to convince a somewhat high-profile individual to come in for sanctuary, a Jacob Calvins, AKA Frost - he was at that school, you may recall.  We're attempting to bring him in and help clear his name of any terrorist affiliations people may be assigning to him due to his involvement at the school.  Unfortunately, we just got word that he's also been spotted by the Agency, and they're sending a team to collect him.  Taking into account his abilities and presumed unwillingness to co-operate with government forces, this would be a bad thing.  We don't need any more meta-related deaths, especially not against Agents, nor do we want them apprehending him.  I want you to go and defuse the situation, either bring him here or at least get him away from the agents.  We're not going to tie your hands at all, if you need to fight them, do so.. beat-up agents will be a lot easier to play down than frozen ones."

She motioned for him to turn to the next page "The good news is he's allready in DC, we don't know where he's holed up, but we know where he's been spotted..."  

*Los Angeles*
-Terry Quinlan, Cassandra Allen-
Terry and Cassandra landed in the early afternoon, and spent a few hours following his picture through the warehouse district.  After nearly an hour of searching around the area trying to find someone who may know where he is, they hear gunfire from a blook or two away.

*LA Warehouse District*
-James Corin-
"Whatchoo some kinda freak?  You think you supa-man or somethin, tin-head?" One of the men mouthed off at him from 10 feet away, levelling a shotgun.  Before the gangster could fire though, James had nonchalantly flung one of the unconscious thugs at him, taking him down before leaping upwards.

Breaking through the window, James landed to find that the gunfire outside had alerted those inside.

*"Who the hell.."*  A large round man in a suit was about 40' away, surrounded by thugs with large rifles.  Beside him was a dangerous-looking asian woman with a briefcase.  At Jame's arrival, she glared from him to the big man, and began berating the boss angrily in some asian language.  *"Shoot Him!"* The big man shouts as he and the woman take off through a door.  The four guards open fire on James with their high-powered weapons, but unlike the pistols outside, these bullets leave marks on his toughened skin.

[sblock=ooc/combat]
James needs two Toughness saves DC 21.
The guards are 40' away, the door the big man and asian woman ran through is 20' behind them, leading to the main factory floor.
WalkingDad, could you post up what a typical day would be like for Frost?
H4H - You have two options ATM, you can question/roleplay Fury/time-killing while looking for Frost, or simply wait on WD's posts about where he is/what he's doing before heading after him (Assume that the information in the Dossier is fairly accurate)
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 28, 2011)

Jemal said:


> *Washington DC*
> *Washington DC, Drake Centre*
> -Jackson Munroe-
> "Mister Munroe, glad you could join me." A tall red-skinned woman adressed Jax.  Angela Fury was the centre's 'Security chief',  though as Jax had discovered, their purview extended a bit futher than security.  The Drake security force frequently sent officers out to deal with meta-human situations before the Agency could, preventing metas from falling into their hands.  This was apparently one such mission.
> ...




Jax looked over the dossier. He vaguely remembered the kid, though he barely had a chance to get to know anyone before the school had been attacked.
"I'll check the low-rent hotels and squatter houses nearby. See if anything shakes loose. He's gotta be staying somewhere and I am sure it aint the Ritz-Carlton." _Though I am going to have to leave my katana and bring something a bit less lethal. Dead agents means bad press._ Jax finished mentally. He waited to see if Fury had anything else to tell him before he hit the streets.

[sblock=ooc]If he can Jax will bring some escrima sticks instead of his sword as the mission calls for a little less blood-letting.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2011)

Frost

Jacob, Jac for his friends, drifted though the big city. He had never been in a place this large. His funds, thanks to his mother, were just high enough to get a low-rent room in a seedy hotel. Good thing neither the broken radiator bothers him much nor he had been sick since ... the change.
He usually wears thick clothes to keep his cold radiating to much to the people around him. First he tried to hide in the sewers. He quickly learned that he can hold his breath like forever (or even forever? He hadn't tried yet) but the stink makes him easy to notice and he still needs to come out to eat, at least. Normally, he would just walk through the town, looking for low-paid jobs that require no papers and searching the trash cans near fast food restaurants for food.

But this day, he will take a careful look at the Drake Centre... later.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 28, 2011)

James quickly places two massive looking hands before his face in order to block the muzzle flashes going off before his eyes. The problem with taking gunshots at near point blank range and surviving... the flash is quiet blinding in a dark environment. 

James could feel the bullets scraping along the hardness of the bronze colored metallic skin and hoped they weren't using some sort of armor piercing rounds...

Slowly James inched forward a midst the barrage of gunfire. Once within twenty feet of the first thug his arms stretched and reach out to grapple the man and his weapon making it useless.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2011)

Cassandra perks up and looks around at the sound of gunfire. A day of foot-dragging ground pounding had left her a little hungry for something, anything, to happen. She knew that 90% of investigative work was just this; talking to people, asking questions...but it still got tiresome after a few hours. 

She gave Terry a hopeful look.

"Lets check it out. It might not be James, but..."

God, she hoped it wasn't James. What was he doing poking around this area all alone?

(OOC - Does Cass know James is a mutant? Also, assuming Terry's up for it, Cassandra will 'costume up' and get something to fly on. Old shipping palette, perhaps.)


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2011)

The dull haze Terry had been in during all the mundane legwork disappeared as the pair heard gunshots. He nodded to Cassandra. 

"Even if it's not him, I'm not keen on letting folks with guns run around town. Let's do it," he says, his grin probably a little too eager. He looks around. "Now, maybe an ATM? I promised not to crash 'em, but I didn't promise not to hitchhike along their power grid, right?"









*OOC:*


Works for me. I hadn't thought of an official uniform / costume for Terry, though since Cassandra has a secret identity he'd probably have something to help keep him from giving her away. 3e doesn't seem to have any quick change rules, though, so how does that work?

ATM was just the first thing I came up with that might have a power line attached that Terry could use to teleport closer to the action. If there's nothing serviceable, looks like Cassandra's TK should be able to carry them both without straining her?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Yes, cass & Terry know he's a mutant, and what he can do.
Not sure about the Quickchange. 
Can Terry take people with him when he turns into electricity?
Will update later, have had splitting migraine all day
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 29, 2011)

Jemal said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Yes, cass & Terry know he's a mutant, and what he can do.
> Not sure about the Quickchange.
> Can Terry take people with him when he turns into electricity?
> ...




[sblock=ooc]He didn't take the mass progression extra, so he can only carry 50 additional pounds on a teleport unless he uses a power stunt to gain the extra.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2011)

Standing on a rickety wooden cargo palette, with a domino mask around her eyes and otherwise normal street clothes, Cassandra didn't exactly look like a heroic avenger of the night...but it would be enough to keep her identity protected. She hoped.

The palette rose into the air gently, carrying her along with it. Realizing that Terry's power to move around was faster, but also more limited, she glanced down at him and offered, "I could pick you up and carry you over there too if you want."

(OOC - She doesn't have Affects Others on her Flight, but she can use her TK while flying to grab someone and carry them along.)


----------



## jkason (Apr 29, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*



Shayuri said:


> The palette rose into the air gently, carrying her along with it. Realizing that Terry's power to move around was faster, but also more limited, she glanced down at him and offered, "I could pick you up and carry you over there too if you want."




Terry, pulling up his shaded goggles and flipping up his hood, gave a smile. "Much appreciated. Haven't figured out how to yank other folks over power lines yet, and honestly, I'd rather not jump into the middle of a firefight without you there to back me up."


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2011)

*Los Angeles Update*

*Los Angeles, Warehouse District*
- Tinman, Fulcrum, Grid -
Tinman steps forward, Shrugging off the majority of the force from the bullets, though he could swear one left a dent in his shoulder.  He reaches forward with impossibly huge arms and makes a grab for one of the Thugs, though the man leaps out of the way the side and rolls, the four of them firing as the back slowly towards the door, sending more rounds pinging into the metalic hero.

Fulcrum zooms towards the gunfire on a pallet, dragging the white-knuckled Grid along for the ride.  As they _rapidly_ approach, she manages to narrow down where it is coming from as more gunfire erupts, along with shouting.


[sblock=ooc]
So I've noticed two things I dislike about the ENWorld roller.
A) You can't roll during posting, you have to roll after and then edit if your actions are dependant on the roll.
B) You can't view other rolls in the thread while writing a post, you have to open a new tab/window with the thread in it.

Just some annoyances I was wondering if anybody knows whether there's options to change either of those, or if I just have to live with it?
*EDIT: Also, any way to Roll multiples of the same dice roll without adding them?  Other than the "save and add another roll" feature?

Anyways, Combat: 
I'll be using your 'hero' names during combat just fyi
Tinman failed the first toughness save by 4 but made the second (Yes I took into account your impervious, it only blocks weapons of 5 or lower, these are high powered rifles with dmg 6.)
Speaking of, three more hits means 3 more DC 21 saves.  -1 toughness for the one you've allready failed.

Flight rank 6 will get Fulcrum and Grid there in two rounds.  Please roll initiative and you'll arrive at Fulcrum's initiative next round. (I'll also need init from Tinman.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2011)

*Washington Update*

-Jacob-
Jacob moved about the town, watching but remaining out of the public eye - Or so he had been assuming, but he was getting suspicious now.  For the last hour, he'd had the feeling that he was being watched, and as he rounded a corner, saw what looked to be a very familiar black van slowly coming down the street.  A chill crawled up his spine, and the adrenaline began racing, but before he could do anything, a man bumped roughly into him, before hurrying along.

It was a few seconds later before his somewhat numbed senses told him he was holding a piece of paper.

--
They're just watching you.. For now.  
Stay cool.
Ever seen Lincoln?
--

By the time he was done reading, the mysterious messenger was gone.

-Jax-
Fury wished Jackson good luck before ushering him out so she could attend to other matters.  He was allowed to keep the file, which detailed all of the places 'Frost' had been spotted.  They all seemed to be in a 10 block area, so it shouldn't be too hard to find him.

Once he arrived in the area, Jax's finely honed senses quickly picked up the abundance of blacked out vehicles and a few 'inconspicuous' gentleman at cofee shops or news stands with earpieces and concealed weapons.  He may not have found the target yet, but it was clear that the Agency was taking the manhunt seriously.. Whether they had located Frost's exact location or were just staking the areas he'd been seen, however, was unknown to him.  As Jax pondered his next action, he noticed a man round the corner a block away, heading towards him.  The man was obviously in a hurry, and aware of the surveillance, but was not Frost.  He didn't seem to take any notice of Jax as he moved past him.


----------



## Rathan (May 1, 2011)

James shook he first shot to his shoulder off... it was now sore and bugged him slightly, but this was his chance to make a difference for once and actually be part of the good news rather than reporting the bad of it. James again moves within 20 feet of the nearest thug as the back for the door and tries to grab him and grasp him with one massive hand!

"mmmrrraa!! Those hurt damn it! come here!" James growled as he reached out to stop some of the barrage of lead flying past him...


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2011)

Cass' brow knit with concentration as she guided both her platform and Terry at breakneck speeds through the alleyway, kicking up a trail of dust and debris from the force of their passage. As the gunfire continued she made a frustrated grunt and simply hoisted everyone _up_ over the red brick to their left, hoping to shave some time off their ETA and swoop down from an unexpected direction.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2011)

Frost

_Great. Stay cool. First I got company and then a warning with a pun.
Maybe this was someone of the Drake Foundation.
Lincoln... I will assume this means Lincoln Memorial, not Lincoln County..._
Drake ponders as he starts to adjust his direction to bring him to the memorial.
He will wait where he can see 'Lincoln', bu not very close. Maybe this is a trap. (_Yeah, living on the run also gives you a wonderful paranoia ..._) No reason to get close to this thing, being attacked and then blamed for terrorism and destroying it.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan AKA The Grid*

[sblock=ooc]







Jemal said:


> So I've noticed two things I dislike about the ENWorld roller.
> A) You can't roll during posting, you have to roll after and then edit if your actions are dependant on the roll.
> B) You can't view other rolls in the thread while writing a post, you have to open a new tab/window with the thread in it.
> 
> ...




Don't know of a way around any of them, I'm afraid. They divorced the rolls from posts in an effort to avoid people trashing and / or editing rolls they didn't like, and A and B above were the result of that.[/sblock]



Shayuri said:


> Cass' brow knit with concentration as she guided both her platform and Terry at breakneck speeds through the alleyway, kicking up a trail of dust and debris from the force of their passage. As the gunfire continued she made a frustrated grunt and simply hoisted everyone _up_ over the red brick to their left, hoping to shave some time off their ETA and swoop down from an unexpected direction.




Grid gulped as the harness-less roller-coaster that was Fulcrum's TK flight veered and jumped, then ascended. He tried not to panic as the ground fell further below, though he did find himself looking for the closest power line, hoping he might be able to grab hold before he hit the ground. He really had to work on figuring out a way to stay in his energy form without conductive materials...


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2011)

*Los Angeles Update*

*Los Angeles, Warehouse District*
-Tinman, Fulcrum, Grid-
[sblock=Init]
Initiative: 
Fulcrum 16
Thugs 14
Grid 13
Tinman 6

Don't have a map template drawn up ATM, so please use your imagination for the time being, I'll try to describe it well.
[/sblock]

Fulcrum and Grid speed along over the rooftops, zooming past one alley where Grid glances warily downards to see a bemused cabbie leaning out of his cab and watching them zoom by overhead.  As he glances back up, he sees that not too far ahead of them is a Warehouse with a crashed window on the second floor.  On the ground outside are a few unconscios men, and through the hole the two of them can see a large metallic man fighting four men with guns.

Inside, Tinman crosses his hands in front of him as yet more bullets fly, and though for the most part they are simply pinging off of him, they're hitting a lot harder than he's comfortable with.  

Still, he's more than a match for normal humans, as he proves by grabbing one of the thugs and slamming him into a wall, knocking the man silly.

[sblock=Combat]
The Gunman toughness save is supposed to be +6, that was a typo, but he still fails by 11.  He's grappled and Stunned.  Also, Tinman needs another 2 saves (With 2 bruised this time).

Allright, Fulcrum's turn is up now and she needs one move action to get into the building.  B/c she's carrying Grid, There's two options: Either she can spend an action to set him down gently, at which point he'll get a full round action.  OR, if she just drops him on the floor (  ) he'll need to make an acrobatics check(DC15) to maintain his feet(If he fails he falls prone and must spend a move action to get up), but then Fulcrum will have a standard action.

OH, one more thing: Please include your current health(Any status effects/bruised conditions), and Defense class in your posts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2011)

Wind whistles in the ears of both Grid and Fulcrum as she brings them sharply down into the alley towards the building...straight for the gun fight! Grid finds himself manhandled by some invisible, intangible force, as if the air itself were moving him. He's placed on his feet near a structural column as Fulcrum herself glides in for a landing not far away.

(OOC - Not knowing how 'squishy' Grid is, Cass uses her action to set him down near some kind of cover, if possible. She'll seek cover to land behind as well but if not, so be it. Defense is 20, Toughness is 10 (imp). Uninjured.)


----------



## Rathan (May 3, 2011)

[sblock=Jemal]







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> OH, one more thing: Please include your current health(Any status effects/bruised conditions), and Defense class in your posts.



 I'm not sure how to figure defense... but once someone tells me I'll add it... I'll make sure I add my two bruised though to the bottom of my post...[/sblock]

James grunts again as another bullet dents his metal skin... furrowing his brows he pushes though holding one thug in one hand he reaches for another to stop as many sources of bullets as he can, in his mind he wished he had too more hands to grip the other two. 

Looking back behind him he glups slightly at the two arriving at his back. For a moment he thinks about dashing away not know yet if they are here to help or harm. Pushing the thought away James turns back for another thug and lashes out to smash and grab!

[sblock=Battle Conditions]Bruisedx2 Toughness 11-2(10 Impervious)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, Grid*

Grid breathed a sigh of relief as his feet made contact with the ground once again, but quickly realized he hadn't the time to collect himself. He reached toward the conflict, and an arc of electricity shot out wildly in the direction of the gunman not in the metal man's grip.









*OOC:*


Not sure if that hit...







[sblock]Defenses:
Dodge: 5 (+7)
Fort: 5 (+6)
Parry: 5 (+5)
Toughness: 4 (+5/+9)
Will: 3 (+7)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2011)

*Los Angeles, Warehouse District*
-Tinman, Fulcrum, Grid-
[sblock=Initiative]
Because Initiative is Cyclical, I'm going to update up to the NPC's turn, and then it's the parties turn, and then we'll just alternate back and forth. So, Fulcrum took her action, now the Thugs take theres.  After this, we'll use the following initiative order and I'll update when it's the badguys turn.  I'm not skipping anybody's turn, just making it easier on updates. (Also Shayuri please post another action to happen after grid/tinman but before the next combat update)
Initiative Order: 
Grid 
Tinman 
Fulcrum 
Thugs 
[/sblock]
Fulcrum and Grid zoom into the room, Grid being set down near a metal pole that might provide some cover.

Tinman winces is pain as yet more of the high powered shots dent his armoured skin, and two unknowns - In strange masks - literally fly through the window.  Either he just got backup, or these thugs have meta-support, and he's toast.

[Sblock=ooc/combat]
Grids turn for a Standard Action.
James failed one of the last batch of saves(now 3), but fortunately is only struck by one of the current batch of bullets, one Toughness save pls(And you don't need to repost an action, your last one hasn't happened yet, just waiting on another action from Shayuri then I'll update with the new round system. 

*Rolling Errors*
Please ignore the fact that they all say "gunman1 Fire", twas a copy-paste mistake, there's three identical gunmen who shot you, doesn't particularily matter which was which. 
Also I misspelt Gunman on the toughness save... Which I just realized I shouldn't have rolled yet b/c it doesn't happen till Tinmans turn.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 4, 2011)

[sblock=New Toughness Save]One toughness save comin right up.... annndd it's a fail LOL[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry smiles as he notices the post he's near is metal. "This could come in handy," he mumbles. Then he peeks out from behind it long enough to let loose an arc of electricity toward the closest of the two un-gripped gunmen.

[sblock=Defenses]
Dodge: 5 (+7)
Fort: 5 (+6)
Parry: 5 (+5)
Toughness: 4 (+5/+9)
Will: 3 (+7)[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (May 5, 2011)

Jemal said:


> -Jax-
> Fury wished Jackson good luck before ushering him out so she could attend to other matters.  He was allowed to keep the file, which detailed all of the places 'Frost' had been spotted.  They all seemed to be in a 10 block area, so it shouldn't be too hard to find him.
> 
> Once he arrived in the area, Jax's finely honed senses quickly picked up the abundance of blacked out vehicles and a few 'inconspicuous' gentleman at cofee shops or news stands with earpieces and concealed weapons.  He may not have found the target yet, but it was clear that the Agency was taking the manhunt seriously.. Whether they had located Frost's exact location or were just staking the areas he'd been seen, however, was unknown to him.  As Jax pondered his next action, he noticed a man round the corner a block away, heading towards him.  The man was obviously in a hurry, and aware of the surveillance, but was not Frost.  He didn't seem to take any notice of Jax as he moved past him.




Jax began to ghost the agents. Trailing those who where tracking the one man. His plan was simple. Take out an Agent while he was out of sight and see what they were up to using their own comms. Or intercede on the mysterious stranger's behalf. Whichever came first.









*OOC:*


Been very very sick since Saturday. Hence my lack of posting. Sorry


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2011)

Cassandra looks around wildly and her eyes fixate on a large fragment of the wall that caved in and cracked off when the metal man crashed in, she assumes. Drywall caked around a steel support beam.  It would do.

Nothing visible happens at first. Her eyes narrow in concentration. No energy beams or strange glows or sudden drops in temperature.

But then the wall fragment drifted lazily up into the air and shot off towards the gunmen, crashing through the line of them without slowing down until it hit the far wall!

(OOC - Throwing Something Big! Positioning line effect to try to intersect as many of them as possible. Ref save to reduce effect is DC 19. Toughness DC 24.)


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2011)

*Washington DC*

-Jacob-
Jacob makes his way to the Lincoln Memorial, stopping a ways away to take in his surroundings.  It's late afternoon, and the place is fairly empty.  He a few couples, but what stands out is that there seem to be three of four others like himself, carefully wandering around, trying to seem nonchalant as they glance in the direction of Lincoln.  He also sees a woman walking steadily towards it.  She is 6' tall, athletic, with long red hair, wearing a short plaid skirt with black stockings underneath, and a black T-shirt with a red Ankh on the front.  It takes Jacob a moment to realize why this is off, as he himself doesn't really feel the temperature changes, but he then realizes that it's not exactly a warm day out, and everyone else is in jackets.
It's when he glances around to see if anybody else has noticed the peculiarity (and how could they not? She kind of stands out), that he sees the black van pulling up about a block away.. Have they seen him yet?


-Jackson-
After only a few moments, it becomes apparent to Jackson that the agents aren't following the Mystery man, indeed they don't even seem to be aware of him, but are rather stationed in the area either waiting for Frost or waiting for further orders.  As the Mystery Man rounds another corner, Jax makes a snap decision to follow him.  He trails the man for several minutes as he winds his way in a seemingly random route.  Eventually he realizes they're near the Lincolm Memorial.

[sblock=ooc]
Apologies for the delay in posting your guys update.

WD - I rolled Frosts perception check for you to speed things up.. and wow, lucky 20 

H4H - No problems, we've all been sick.  The agents aren't following the mystery man, thought I'd pointed that out properly, Sorry for the confusion.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2011)

*LA Warehouse District*

*Los Angeles, Warehouse District*
- Tinman, Fulcrum, Grid -
[sblock=Initiative Order]
Grid 
Tinman 
Fulcrum 
Thugs 
[/sblock]
Grid flings out his hand and an bolt of electricity flings through the air, but it arcs a little to widely, hitting the steel door jam behind the Thugs instead.
Tinman is caught reeling by the pain of the bullets, and as he looks down, he sees that one has actually pierced his skin rather than just dented it.. What the hell were these guys Firing at him?

As the large metallic man goes down to one knee, his grip on the fourth gunman releases and the four of them raise their guns, but before they can unload on the crippled Meta, there is a creak and a groan, and a huge chunk of Girder flies over his head, Plowing into the thugs and knocking all four of them down before continuing on to blow a chunk through the wall behind them, revealing a portion of the factory beyond.  Everyone still standing in the room glances through the hole and hears shouting from below, mostly "HOLY &^#@" And "Kill the ^&#@s"

[sblock=Perception DC 10]
Factory Description: You can see that there is a catwalk leading out of the doorway, and 10' below is the factory floor.  At the other end of the catwalk is another doorway and on the side is a stairway leading down.  There are several more thugs arming up below, and heading up the stairs.  They'll arrive in 2 rounds
[sblock=DC 15]
The floor of the warehouse is full of equipment, being used for Drug use, and several large crates full of weapons.
[sblock=DC 25]There is a large man in a suit and an asian woman (Tinman would recognize them as the two who were in the room when he arrived) Running for the back door on the ground floor.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
Rathan: You failed your save by 5, and I can't remember what that does in 3e(Book is unavailable to me for a short while).  In 2e that was stunned, and I noticed that you'd failed by 5 once before too, so I'm gonna go with stunned for this one.

Shayuri - Jeez AOE's with this diceroller make for a long post! Well, Thugs 1, 3, and 4 Failed Reflex(So DC24 tough) and #2 pass Reflex (So 16 Tough).
1 fails by 7
2 fails by 9
3 fails by 14
4 fails by 15

Ouch.  Can someone post up in the OOC thread what the effects in 3e are, As stated above I don't have my books available ATM (Yeah, again).

NOTE: (And I'll be putting this in the OOC thread as well so everyone will see it for sure)
When I ask you guys to take a save, I'll also give you the applicable DC, so If you fail by multiple margins, you should be able to allready know what the effects on your characters are without waiting for me to post the result of your save. (If you know the DC is 20 and you roll a 14, you know thats a failure+1degree.)
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (May 5, 2011)

Jackson started to make his way towards the monument and then up the steps towards the statue. He had an itchy feeling something was going to go down and hoped the higher vantage point would help.


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"Yowzers. Remind me never to get you angry!" Grid calls over to Fulcrum as the girder lays out the thugs. He runs toward the hurt meta they've been sent for, but notices what's beyond the wall through the hole the girder made. 

"Okay, so I guess we know why he's here: drugs and guns? And backup, it looks like. But first: you boys? Stay down." He holds his hand out, and another electrical bolt arcs across the room, this time grounding in one of the still-conscious goons.

To the man they just saved he adds, "You're not looking so good, buddy. Maybe we should get while we can, yeah?" Realizing Fulcrum would probably need all her strength if she was going to carry the heavyweight, Grid glances about for a socket he might use to make his own quick escape if needed.









*OOC:*


If I'm reading the rules right, ranged powers are 25 x rank feet. If he's got a clear enough shot, Grid would lob off another arc at the incoming goons. Since you mentioned in the OOC thread the reinforcements are minions, I'll mention Grid has the Takedown advantage, which means if he incapacitates a minion, he can make another immediate attack against an adjacent minion in range, repeating if he keeps incapacitating until he misses or there are no more minions adjacent. I'll throw an attack roll in just in case.

ETA: Updated post to attack one of the in-room thugs instead of the minions on their way.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

Frost

Frost tries to stay hidden as the situation unfolds. Using his ability to see heat and the lack of it, he checks the 'underdressed' woman.


----------



## Rathan (May 6, 2011)

Jame's chest heaved in and out slowly, trying to catch his breath as he noticed more thugs on their way on intercept. James turned to Grid as he spoke to him and shook his head....

"No... Not until the drug lord is taken into custody, he sells drugs to kids for Christ's sake.. I'm sick of reporting the news rather than doing something about it, and now that I can, I'm not a few bullets keep me from doing so!" James barked as he tried to stand to his feet again only to nearly collapse on his arse on the floor... "Ok... maybe I could use a five minute breather.... but it looks like we won't have time" James said as he pointed to more thugs headed this way...

[sblock=Jemal... OOC Question]How does one recover from bruised and other results of conditions after combat?[/sblock]

[sblock=Acton This Turn] *I'm taking my full round to recover this round. This should remove my highest level of damage, which I'm assuming with that fail is dazed, or am I staggered?*
'Recover' (Standard Action)
"You take your entire turn to try and catch your breath and
bounce back a bit. When you recover, you can remove
your highest level of damage or fatigue. Alternately, rather
than removing a level of damage or fatigue, you can
choose to make a resistance check against an ongoing effect,
in addition to the normal resistance check at the end
of your turn.
You can only recover once per conflict. Once you have
done so, you must recover from any remaining damage,
fatigue, or effects normally (or with outside assistance).
When you recover, you gain +2 circumstance bonus to
your active defenses until the start of your next turn."[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2011)

*Washington DC, Lincol Memorial*

-Jacob, Jackson-

As Jacob takes a closer look, his eyes start to hurt from the heat the woman is generating - She's like the exact opposite of him, a furnace.  As she approaches the Memorial, a man comes from another direction and she walks pointedly up to him, speaking and gesturing emphatically.  Jacob sees her pull a note out her bra and start waving it at the man - who seems somewhat taken aback.  The man begins looking around, possibly for an exit, before his gaze sets on Jacob, and he recognition sets in.

Jackson Approaches the Memorial and sees a young woman also approaching.  She is 6' tall, athletic, with long red hair, wearing a short plaid skirt with black stockings underneath, and a black T-shirt with a red Ankh on the front.  Though it is rather chilly out, she does not seem inconvenienced in the slightest.  She notices his approach and changes her course to meet up with him, at which point she starts barking angrily at him in what sounds like german.
[sblock=German]
"You the boy who thinks he can copafeel and use this lame note as an excuse? I could Fry you where you stand, mensch!  You don't even know who you're messin with!"[/sblock]
While she speaks she waves a piece of paper at him, though he doesn't see what's on it.

Jackson glances around, feeling suddenly conspicuous, and sees that there are nearly a dozen people watching the exchange intently - A little too intently.  Sure it's a scene, but these people all seem like they were waiting for something to happen.. And one of them is Frost!


[sblock=ooc]
H4H, please do as everyone else is and include WHAT the dice roll is for along with it (The box at the top of the dice-rolling page is for description such as "Attack roll 1" or "Perception check", etc.)
I presume that was his perception check, just a note for the future. 

Also, I gave Jacob a circumstantial bonus to stealth for Jackson being pre-occupied, but he beat you by 6, so he spots you despite the distraction of hot-angry-german-chick.
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (May 6, 2011)

Well this just got interesting.  
Jax moved down the steps and sidled up to his objective; Frost.
"Is there some sort of problem here?"









*OOC:*


Use Assessment on the German Woman as a Free Action.
Since it says the GM makes a secret roll I will let you handle it. Insight of +9.
Rules in spoiler below.







[sblock=Assessment]
You’re able to quickly size up an opponent’s combat capabilities.
Choose a target you can accurately perceive and
have the GM make a secret Insight check for you as a free
action, opposed by the target’s Deception check result.
If you win, the GM tells you the target’s attack and defense
bonuses relative to yours (lower, higher, or equal). With
each additional degree of success, you learn one of the
target’s bonuses exactly.
If you lose the opposed roll, you don’t find out anything.
With more than one degree of failure, the GM may lie or
otherwise exaggerate the target’s bonuses.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2011)

Frost

Jakob curses silently under his breath. A public place with a famous monument, many 'supers' in one place and a black van...

 This has to be a set up! But who is setting who up? The one next to the 'hot woman' seems irritated, so he is maybe a victim, too.
... D@mn, he is coming for me, giving away my position! 

[sblock=OOC]
I should really spent the next PP gained in skills.

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2011)

"Ah hell," Fulcrum swore at the attention from below. "That's a lot of guys and a lot of guns...too bad we didn't bring grenades."

She looks around, trying to think. "Look, James, I know how you feel about watching and acting but...this might be a bit 'advanced' for a beginner, you know?"

_Not that fighting super-terrorists in a school was exactly safe either..._

Spent shell casings, bits of glass from the window and tiny chunks of concrete and drywall rose up into the air around Fulcrum as she watched out the doorway.

"I'll try to cover the door. Grid, we need an exit plan. We're here for James, not to take on an army of heavily armed thugs."

Her words were punctuated by a series of sharp CRACKS, like automatic weapons fire. The Oort Cloud of debris hanging in the air around all vanished in quick succession. Outside, where the guards were massing and arming, a sudden hail of bullet-speed articles fell...pinging off of metal rails and struts, and thudding forcefully into the wall, floor, and body armor.


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2011)

*Los Angeles, Warehouse District*

- Tinman, Fulcrum, Grid -
[sblock=Initiative Order]
Grid 
Tinman 
Fulcrum 
Thugs 
[/sblock]

Grid's bolt strikes one of the two remaining thugs struggling back to his feet, and sends him convulsing back to the ground, where he lay twitching and unconscious.  
Meanwhile, using the backup's arrival to his advantage, Tinman takes a moment to recover his senses after the furious onslaught as Fulcrum rains down suppressing fire on the workshop below, who dive for cover.

The final thug in the room Takes off out the door and around a corner, firing a pot-shot at Fulcrum as he goes, but missing.
[sblock=ooc]
Thug 1 is down now, and thug 2 is out of sight around the corner on a catwalk.  Those below have taken cover from the hail of objects.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2011)

*Washington DC, Lincoln Memorial*

-Jakob, Jackson-

Jax sizes the woman up for a second and then turns and walks away after determining that while she may know how to fight, she doesn't appear to be in his league.
As he approaches Jakob, she shouts something after him that he's certain is a curse, and then turns and starts looking angrily around for someone.

Jakob's eyes go wide as Jax approaches him, and if his skin weren't allready frozen, the blood would have drained from his face.  The others that are skulking about have their attention on him now, and there's been no movement from the Vans.

[sblock=ooc]
Jax got one success on his Assessment.  Her attack and defense are both lower than yours.
One more perception check each, please.  At the moment you're in RP mode, so feel free to converse until something happens.
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (May 10, 2011)

*Kombat* HP: 1, Condition: Good

As Kombat faced Jacob he gave him a reassuring smile and a nod. "My name is Jax. I'm here to rescue you."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2011)

Frost

"I hope you are. Not that I needed it before you gave away my position. Are you with the Drake Center? Came the note fro you?" Jakob asks, still looking around for sudden movements, particularly from the van.

[sblock=OOC]
HP 1

conditions: normal

---
what else do we need for combat posts?

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (May 10, 2011)

*Kombat* HP: 1, Cond: Good

"If I can find you how long did you think you could play cat & mouse with teams of men dedicated to hunt you down. I don't know anything about a note but I'm with the Center."  Jax glanced around his instincts telling him for sure they were in Danger. "Hope you are good in a scrap kid. We may hafta fight our way through this one."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2011)

Frost

"I did pretty good until know ...
and if the note wasn't from the center and with me and the 'hot' lady around I think this is a trap. But the question is what they want. An attack on the memorial while we are around to blame?" Jakob responds, nodding in the direction of the black van in the case Kombat didn't notice it before..

[sblock=OOC]
HP 1

conditions: normal

---
what else do we need for combat posts?

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2011)

*Washington DC, Lincoln Memorial*

As Jax and Jakob talk quietly, they notice one of the men that had been watching approach the hot chick and speak quietly to her for a moment.  A few others begin moving towards the memorial as well. 
As their attention is split between that and their conversation, however, Jax and Jakob miss the agents getting out of the vans until Jakob nods in their directoin and sees a group of a half-dozen agents walking towards the Memorial.  
_"Oh you don't know how right you are, boys"_ A womans voice seems to come from nowhere _"There's no way we're getting out of here without a fight.  Those Agents are coming to take us in."_  A young woman materializes beside them, she is short with pale skin and long black hair. _"Come on, you two can help protect the others!  Things're about to get heavy, and we gotta stick together."_ She taps her watch and smiles at you before dissapearing again.

The second she does, one of the men who'd been talking near the memorial floats into the air, and shouts at the Agents "You think you can hunt us like Animals, trap us in cages and treat us like second class citizens?  Well NO MORE!  We're not going with you!" His voice carries much better than it should, it appears he's amplifying it somehow.

He raises his hand and makes a motion with it, and one of the black vans lifts in the air and flies forwards, smashing into the ground and nearly flattening the agents as they dive out of the way.  The agents all begin drawing weapons as the crowd of metas near the memorial glance around awestruck.

[sblock=ooc/combat]
Combat blocks should include: 
Hero Points; Condition; Defense/Parry; special defenses/immunities/weaknesses
Also when you make an attack, be sure to include the DC and type of the appropriate save(s).
EX: If you punch someone, make sure you mention that if hit they require a DC X toughness save.

Also, for an idea of what the surrounding terrain is like, just googlemap Lincoln Memorial and zoom in to the second-closest setting.  You're halfway between the Memorial and the pool.  The nearest agents are 200' to the north.   Aside from you two, Invisible Lady, Hot Chick, and the TK guy, there are 7 mutants around and about two dozen agents.  Plus there may be more rushing to the scene from the other side of the memorial which blocks your view.
The only way clear of metas/agents is backwards towards the pool.

And finally, I need Initiative for Frost and Jax, and Insight checks as well.  Please don't post any combat actions until I post up the Initiative list, just your general reactions to the chaos and the appearance of the invisible wom... er.. Invisible lady? [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 12, 2011)

James sighed softly... both of them honestly did hop into the middle of his combat but only to save his ass rather than hinder it. It wasn't a very well thought out plan to begin with. James shook his head and headed for the hole in the brick wall he put there when entering and fulcrum help widen with her huge wall piece projectile.... 

"Fine... lets go.. I'd feel guilty if you were hurt here trying to talk sense into me. I vow I will be back to wipe the floor with this drug lord though, no one sells drugs to kids and gets away with it scot free anymore while I'm around!" James barked as he headed for the exit and will jump down to the street below if given the chance, however not before the other two have made it safely outside first.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

Frost

Jakob turns around rapidly, trying to get a sense who else around may be a meta.

[sblock=OOC]

The girl was also invisible to infravision, right?

I finally added my abilities to my skills in the RG

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

---
what else do we need for combat posts?

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"Look, taking down drug cartels is totally noble and everything," Grid says, "But you're clearly not as tough as you think you are judging by those dents, or they're a lot better armed than we're ready for. You're made of metal, but I'm a lot squishier."

He looks back to Fulcrum. "Do you think you can carry him? If I can find an outlet around here, I can make my own way out."









*OOC:*


Assuming there are outlets, or, heck, if there's a wired bulb anywhere, he could break it open and use that.


----------



## hero4hire (May 13, 2011)

Kombat

Jax stood at the ready. It was hard to determine friend from foe, but at this point he was ready to treat anyone who wasn't him and his charge as hostile.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2011)

*Los Angeles, Drug Factory*

Grid can see plenty of escape ports for him in the room, and he and Tinman are both ready to go, looking up to Fulcrum to finalize the plan of escape.  You can hear the thugs downstairs coming out of cover now that the rain of shrapnel has subsided.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2011)

*Washington DC, Lincoln Memorial*

[sblock=initiative]
TK: 18
Agents(21):14
Kombat:12
Metas(5): 11
Hottie: 7
Frost: 6
[/sblock]

The flying TK-man flicks his arm again and one of the Agents scrambling to his feet is sent flying into the pool. "What're you waiting for? Defend yourselves!" He shouts at the startled group beneath him as the Agents pull out Tranq guns and Tazers and begin firing into the crowd.  Two Metas go down.  Four of the agents focus their fire on the 'ringleader', but their darts bounce off an invisible force-field.

[sblock=ooc]
WD - Yes, the invisible girl went unseen by even your heat sense.  
As far as metas, I'll repost what I posted last time: Aside from you two, Invisible Lady, Hot Chick, and the TK guy, there are 7 mutants around and about two dozen agents. 

It's currently Kombat's turn.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (May 14, 2011)

Kombat
HP: 1, Cond: Good

Jax turned to Jakob. "This aint our fight kid! Pond seems like our best option for escape if you wanna provide the deep freeze.."










*OOC:*


Delay initiative.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

Fulcrum took a deep breath and nodded. "I think so. Unless he's heavier than he looks. Not that he looks light."

She focused her attention on Tinman and warned, "It's gonna feel a little weird. Don't panic though. If you flop around and move and wave your arms it makes your weight shift and you're harder to control. Just stay calm and let me move you."

With that Fulcrum stepped back on her loading palette and lifted off. To Grid she said, "We need a place to meet up. Where's good for you?"

Then Tinman felt the 'weird' she'd been talking about kick in. The air around him became sort of...elastic-feeling, and the sensation of his own weight vanished. It was kind of like floating in water, only without any ability to control his facing or motion.


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2011)

*Washington, DC - National Mall*

[sblock=initiative]
TK: 18
Agents(18):14
Kombat:12
Metas(5): 11
Hottie: 7
Frost: 6
[/sblock]

Kombat turns to Frost, waiting for a response as the kid is slow to adjust to the carnage unfolding around him.  Meanwhile, most of the other metas snap out of their initial confusion and retaliate against the Agents.  Three charge forwards and one flings what appears to be an orb of light which strikes and blinds one of the agents.  
Then the hot chick steps forwards and her hair begins to smolder, bursting into flame as she raises her hands and sends a fireball hurtling at the Agents.

[sblock=ooc]
Three agents down from the fireball.  Frost's turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*



Shayuri said:


> With that Fulcrum stepped back on her loading palette and lifted off. To Grid she said, "We need a place to meet up. Where's good for you?"




"With this, I can probably get all the way back to the hotel," Terry said, hand hovering near a socket. "But I think it's better to stick together. I'll take this to the restroom back at the last gas station we hit. Couple blocks from here. Should be able to ditch our masks and  we can meet up in civvies out behind it."









*OOC:*


Taking liberties with where we're meeting, but 'gas station' seemed like the kind of ubiquitous general spot that it wouldn't hurt to assume was around.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2011)

Frost

Jakob erects a wall of ice between the agents and himself and Kombat.
"The metas shot first, but I'm not keen of choosing sides for this. Do you have a fancy power that could get us out of here?"
 
[sblock=OOC]

standard: use create object to build a wall

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (May 16, 2011)

"This way!" Jax urged his charge towards the water.








*OOC:*



Move: Move towards pond.
Standard: Defense Action


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2011)

*Washington DC*

Jax and Frost urgently flee as the sounds of gunfire, screaming, and explosions go off behind them, only somewhat muffled by the wall of ice.  As they reach the pond, the wall of Ice shatters, a vehicle flying through it and rolling to a stop about 50 feet from them.


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2011)

*Los Angeles*

Fulcrum mentally hefts the tinman and they zoom out the substantially sized hole while Grid interfaces with the socket.  By the time more thugs show up, firearms at the ready, the room is empty..

Several minutes later, after some quick changes into less conspicuous outfits (and in the case of James - skin), the three meet up at a gas station several blocks away, listening to talk about a shootout and possible explosion in a supposedly abandoned warehouse nearby..

*OK, you're out of combat, the reigns of control are yours once again*


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2011)

Frost

"Let's get out of here."
Jakob begins to freeze them a way on the water surface.

[sblock=OOC]

move: continue movement
standard: create object to build a way over the pond.

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2011)

*OOC: No need for the snowstorm, the vehicle's empty, it was another one thrown by TK guy.  And there's nowhere left to go unless you head left or right perpendicular to the water.  I think Jax wanted you to freeze a path over the pond so you guys could run straight across it in the shortest path away.**


----------



## jkason (May 18, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"Well, that was an ... interesting first outing," Terry says once the trio has reconnected. "Now, are you going to be all right?" he asks the formerly-metal man. He lowers his voice to say, "I'm not sure what a dent translates to once you're soft like the rest of us."

Then something seems to occur to him. "I'm Terry, by the way. Things were a little hectic back there for pleasantries, ya know?"


----------



## hero4hire (May 20, 2011)

Kombat

Having been briefed on Jakob's powers, Jax took out one of his tonfas and hooked the handle onto the back of Jakob's belt and held on tight. "Let's go skiing!"









*OOC:*


It appears you were waiting on me. Sorry I didn't realize.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2011)

"Cassandra," she adds to the introduction. "I don't know if you remember, but we've met before. _Eye On LA?_ I was a junior reporter, really just a glorified intern and I don't think we spoke much more than introductions, but I recognized you when I saw the hatchet job the networks did on you with the whole 'assassination' thing."

She shakes her head. "I'm with a different company now, and they sent Terry and me to meet with you...see if you might be interested in coming back with us to meet them."


----------



## Rathan (May 20, 2011)

James sighed softly as he looked back at the warehouse as he was carried off. His dents in the thick metal covering starting to throb softly which only served to remind him of his failure. 

As the metal faded from his form, the bruises on his body were readily apparent. As Terry spoke he turned his gaze back quickly to the two that helped him, he nodded quickly at the two in greeting. 

"James... James Corwin", he said with a distracted tone. His eyes were dilated, but slowly he was starting to loose the adrenalin coursing through his body.

"I appreciate the help, from both of you, I just really wish I could have seen that through. That drug lord needed to go down." James added as he sighed again softly. 

"You'll excuse me Cassandra if I do not remember you, it's been a hectic last couple of weeks, apparently my mind isn't in the right place, I never should have done that this unprepared." James said with a disheartened tone.

"I never should have let you put yourself in that danger, you shouldn't have come. Regardless of that, it's over now... this company... Drake right? They've made several attempts to contact me but this is the first time they've sent meta's." James said with a half smirk of amusement.

James though for a long hard moment before looking back to Cassandra again."Fine.. I'll meet with them, *but* I want you two there. If you are actually working for them they must treat meta's ok. I guess it's time to find out isn't it?" he said with a smile.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2011)

Frost

"Hold on."
Jakob begins to freeze a slide of ice for them to free and obscures their flight from the others with a very localized blizzard.

[sblock=OOC]

move: platform flight
standard: environment control to reduce vision.

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2011)

"Drake?" Cassandra gave Terry a confused look, then focused on James again.

"You've been contacted by Drake? No, we're with Gryphon Corporation, out of Metro City." She smiles and gives James a half-joking suspicious look. "Just how many organizations are after you anyway?"


----------



## Rathan (May 21, 2011)

James slapped his forehead hard trying to shake the cobwebs in his mind.... 

"Perhaps I took a shot to the head as well.. I meant to say Gryphon Corporation, though I'm not sure how many have tried to contact me, there have been several attempts to corner me. Luckily I can jump out of situations as need be. As I said you're the first of.... my kind they've sent to recruit me, so escaping has not been that difficult. Are they getting that desperate to 'talk' to me" James says as he air quoted with his hands the word talk.


----------



## hero4hire (May 22, 2011)

Kombat




Walking Dad said:


> "Hold on."
> Jakob begins to freeze a slide of ice for them to free and obscures their flight from the others with a very localized blizzard.




"N-n-no p-p-problem!"Jax said through chattering teeth. He gripped as tight as he could. _I knew I shoulda brought a coat!_


----------



## jkason (May 23, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry chuckled. "Either that, or they were sick of me hanging 'round causing trouble," the young man says with a wink. "So, what do you say? Give 'em a listen?"


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2011)

*Washington DC*

Jax and Frost continue fleeing as the battle rages behind them.  Sirens scream in the distance, growing closer as emergency services (And likely reporters) converge on the intense scene they are leaving behind.

Soon enough, the two have managed to escape the park, and found their way into an alley where they are - to the best of their knowledge - unseen.

The question is, where to now?


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2011)

"I don't know if 'desperate' is the right word," Cassandra notes with a smile. The smile fades though as she adds, "But your situation with the police makes them jumpy. They don't want you to get arrested and sucked into the legal system. That'd be bad for all of us, not just you."

She nods at Grid.

"Will you come with us?"


----------



## Rathan (May 24, 2011)

James look back and forth between the two before nodding...

"yea... fine.. lets do it.. you two seem to know what you're doing, perhaps I might get some help to clean this city up a bit.. so far it's been just me thus far." James said as he took a deep breath and hoping this was a good idea...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 24, 2011)

Frost

"Can we go straight to the Drake Center? Or do we have to been sure that we are not followed?"
Jakob asks Jax after stepping back to ease abit the cold the other man is suffering.
"I really don't like this. Have you any idea who the others were?"

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2011)

*Evening News*

*National*
A sad day today as a meta-human terrorist group lured federal agents into a trap this afternoon at the National Park in Washington DC.  It is estimated that a dozen metahumans were present, though many of them fled the scene as the fighting escalated.  Local Swat teams arrived on scene and eventually the metas were detained, though their ringleader escaped and is still unidentified.  
Casualty reports are being kept confidential until an investigation is complete and families have been notified.

*LA Local*
In Local news, a weapon-smuggling and drug ring was busted by police today in the Warehouse district.  Police responded to 911 reports of Shots Fired, and were soon involved in an shootout with a gang holed up in an abandoned warehouse.  After an hour-long siege, the gangmembers surrendered, though their leader is still unaccounted for.
Three police were injured, one fatally, and there is no news yet on who the gangmembers were originally firing at.


[sblock=ooc]
So occassionally I will drop a 'news post'.  This is basically what's going on in the world/news, and can also be discovered via internet/newspaper.  
Whether (and how) you want your character to be aware of it is entirely up to you, though it's likely they'll hear of it eventually.  Once I've posted it, it's out there and you can see it on tv or read it somewhere whenever you like afterwards.  
It's also the indicator of how your actions are affecting/being viewed by the world.

PS, LA Local doesn't mean nobody else sees it, just that that's where the story's being covered.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2011)

*Gryphon Corp HQ, Metro City*

Uomo Nascosto turned the news off.  He hadn't heard the man approach -nobody ever did - but Uomo knew he was there all the same.

_"It's started.  We did our best to prevent it, though, didn't we old man?"_

The voice behind him is one he's known since childhood - well, the other's childhood anyways.  Turning, Uomo faced Robert Gryphon, president of the Gryphon company and Grandson of his old friend and the corporation's founder, William Gryphon.

_"My grandfather always knew this would come, he used to tell me that he saw it every night when he slept.. he blamed the hair loss on that stress."_ A small nostalgic smile split his face as he remembered his grandfather. _"But we all believed we could stop it.  I'm not so sure now.. First Drake, then Lyons, and now this clown in the National Park..  What do you think, do we still have time?"_


----------



## Rathan (May 25, 2011)

James stopped to take a look at the Television in the window of a electronics store as they made their way to their destination. After seeing a cop was killed he just stared at the screen reading bits and pieces of the closed captioning running across the bottom on the screen. Soon his face contorted with only could be described as pure anger as he swung hard on the brick wall near him and flinched as he connected hard... 

" hand not metal... not metal!!... son of a.... BI..." he stopped mid swear as he realized again he was in public... 

... bitch that hurt...." he said quietly almost to himself. "I never should have left... that officer died because *I* wasn't prepared enough to stay and finish the job..." James said and the other two could hear the conflict and pain in his voice as he felt the cops death on his conscience.


----------



## jkason (May 25, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*



Rathan said:


> "I never should have left... that officer died because *I* wasn't prepared enough to stay and finish the job..." James said and the other two could hear the conflict and pain in his voice as he felt the cops death on his conscience.




"That cop died doing his job," Terry says, trying to sound sympathetic. "You -- we -- left those folks all our of sorts. We softened 'em up best we could. If it wasn't for us and the cops had tried to stage a raid, a lot more cops probably would have wound up dead."


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2011)

"He's right," Cass agreed somberly. "It wouldn't have been any different if you'd made an anonymous tip to the police, and they'd come, and one had died in the firefight. That police officer's blood isn't on your hands. It's on the man's who pulled the trigger of the gun that shot him."

She looked up at James. "You're not an army, or a police squad. You can't judge yourself because of the things you can't do yet. Concentrate on the good you can do _right now_, and keep practicing and training to get better."


----------



## hero4hire (May 27, 2011)

Kombat


Walking Dad said:


> "Can we go straight to the Drake Center? Or do we have to been sure that we are not followed?"
> Jakob asks Jax after stepping back to ease abit the cold the other man is suffering.
> "I really don't like this. Have you any idea who the others were?"




Jax nodded. "Yeah, we'll make sure we don't have a tail. They may be tasking satellites so we'll take the DC Metrorail. It is close by, crowded, and they will have a hard time covering all 86 stops." He started off towards the Subway entrance. "As far as you those Yahoos were...Radicals. They believe they have to fight their oppressors. I almost agree with 'em...Almost. But you have to pick and choose your battles. They aint doin' us any favors by making us all look like Crazy Terrorists."










*OOC:*


Do I need to make any rolls to make sure we are not followed?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2011)

*"Time? You said it right, it has already started, it has been started when your grandfather built this corporation. This is not the begening, it's the evolution of an ongoing process that has started many decades ago. William could never assimilate that. The key question here, is what can we do to solve this problem?" *says Uomo from his seat, having turned off the television, and taken out a cigar.* "Well, you are the leader of this company now, you should know; I can only point you out in the right direction." *he adds, lighting the   cigar and taking it to his mouth. *"Your father always used the phrase "Knowledge is power, and there is no knowledge, that is no power." and I guess it applies nicely to our situation. There has been a couple of things going on from which we know relatively nothing about. We might be loosing our chance here. Isolated events might gather at one point to lead the way to something else, something new. You want to make sure the corporation will be part of it, either for stopping it or to help it."* advices the quizzically man, with his usual strong itallian accent.


----------



## Rathan (May 29, 2011)

James shook his head, they could coddle him all they wanted to, he still felt responsible. 

"Lets just get to see these Gryphon people, perhaps it will take my mind away from it's train of thought at the moment." James said as he turned to follow them again as they moved on.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2011)

Cassandra nodded. "I'll call a cab and we'll head into town. You'll have to give me directions to a car rental place. Gryphon picks up the tab, but it's not supplying us with Batmobiles yet."

She calls a cab on her cellphone and in minutes it's arrived. The trip into town is only minutes long and ends at one of the quality car rentals in the area. Cass pays the cab off, then vanishes inside...reappearing a few minutes later with a rental agreement in a thick paper sheaf, and a set of car keys.

"Need to pick anything up? They won't be asking you to move away from here full time, I expect, so don't worry about packing."


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2011)

*Washington DC*

Jax and Frost take a long circuitous route through the metro tunnels before finally arriving at Drake headquarters, where they are quickly ushered inside. 

The security chief, Angela Fury, greets them inside "Mr Drake would like to see you both in his office.  We've allready had visits from the Agency asking to question all of our personell about the attack." The tall red-skinned woman seems agitated, on edge, and shrugs off any comments or questions as she leads them to the top floor, and motions for them to enter "Talk to the boss."

The two men enter a large room not unlike a penthouse.. it even has a fireplace against one wall, in front of which stands a tall man, his back to them.

"Well, I'm glad you've managed to return safely, mister Munroe.  Miss Fury has had nothing but praise for your work, and I'm glad you got him away from the Agency, although that little.. debacle at the National Park was regretable."  He turns to face them, stepping forwards and extending a hand towards Jacob "Mister Calvin.. or do you prefer 'Frost'?  I've found that many of our people prefer to use their new 'mutant names' over their old 'human names'.  Regardless, it's a pleasure to finally meet you.  We've been searching for you for some time now." 

The man steps back to his desk, and pushes a button, and shutters fall across the windows, and a slight hum fills the air. "Now that the room is a bit more private, I have a few things to say.  
Firstly, you should know that if you give me your word on something, I will trust it unless given reason not to.  I'm willing to give my own kind the benefit of the doubt.
Secondly, if I ever find that one of my people has broken my trust, they will be dealt with swiftly and harshly.. though fairly.  
Now, knowing those two things, I have a few question for you gentlemen, and I would ask that you be truthful with me, and I will return the favour."

He looks Frost directly in the eyes and his face is serious, but not hard 
"My main question - a formality really - What happened with you at the school last year?  Were you a terrorist like the police believe?  I'm not accusing, in fact I allready believe you're innocent, I just need to hear the truth from you directly before I pledge any of my considerable resources to help you."

After the response, he turns to Jax "Now, how were you two involved, if at all, with the Lincoln Memorial Attack?"


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2011)

*Los Angeles*

Once the team has rented a car and picked up whatever they need for their trip, they hit the road back to Metro City, and the Gryphon headquarters.  By car, it's approximately a 40 hour drive.  
[sblock=ooc]
Who's driving and how do you intend to make the trip? Stop for the nights at motels, or drive non-stop in shifts?
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2011)

*Gryphon Corp HQ, Metro City*

_Yes, I think it's time our role became a little more active.  I've been so busy reacting to the recent events, and trying to keep our secret, that I've stopped doing anything else._  Robert grins _"I think maybe its time we spoke to Drake.  You feel up for a road trip, old man?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2011)

*"That is a sound suggestion, I'll grab some of my personal gear and we can be on our way."* replies Uomo, standing up, tightening his tie, and walking away to retrieve his gear. 
When he is back, he addresses Robert. *"I do not trust this Drake guy at any extent; I will advice caution. If he turns out to be a threat, how would you like to deal with him?"*


----------



## hero4hire (May 30, 2011)

Jemal said:


> After the response, he turns to Jax "Now, how were you two involved, if at all, with the Lincoln Memorial Attack?"




Jax shrugged. "Involved? No...There? Unfortunately. I tracked down our errant young meta to the Memorial. Unfortunately there was also a presence of metahuman extremists there who sought to involve us...well Frost mostly. The woman in charge seemed to know him. Once things started escalating we evacuated the scene. Our engagement with the agents was minimal at best. No force used."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

Frost



Jemal said:


> ...
> "Well, I'm glad you've managed to return safely,  mister Munroe.  Miss Fury has had nothing but praise for your work, and  I'm glad you got him away from the Agency, although that little..  debacle at the National Park was regretable."  He turns to face them, stepping forwards and extending a hand towards Jacob "Mister  Calvin.. or do you prefer 'Frost'?  I've found that many of our people  prefer to use their new 'mutant names' over their old 'human names'.   Regardless, it's a pleasure to finally meet you.  We've been searching  for you for some time now."



"'Frost' is fine, no need to point anyone even further to my birth name."
Jakob answers as he takes the hand, careful not holding it to long as most people don't like the sensation of touching an icy hand.


> The man steps back to his desk, and pushes a button, and shutters fall across the windows, and a slight hum fills the air. "Now that the room is a bit more private, I have a few things to say.
> Firstly, you should know that if you give me your word on something, I  will trust it unless given reason not to.  I'm willing to give my own  kind the benefit of the doubt.
> Secondly, if I ever find that one of my people has broken my trust, they  will be dealt with swiftly and harshly.. though fairly.
> Now, knowing those two things, I have a few question for you gentlemen,  and I would ask that you be truthful with me, and I will return the  favour."
> ...



"I was ... am innocent. I was in my last senior year and just started to feel the changes. At first I felt really cold for months, until I couldn't really felt cold anymore and my flesh hardened...
Whatever, we just had art class and did some sculpting, what isn't easy when you cool the clay every time you touch it, as suddenly the outside wall of the class room just... vanished there were screams and panic and everything and I built an 'igoo' around me out of reflex. The rest is on the internet..."
Jakob retells the event truthfully.


> After the response, he turns to Jax "Now, how were you two involved, if at all, with the Lincoln Memorial Attack?"





hero4hire said:


> Jax shrugged. "Involved?  No...There? Unfortunately. I tracked down our errant young meta to the  Memorial. Unfortunately there was also a presence of metahuman  extremists there who sought to involve us...well Frost mostly. The woman  in charge seemed to know him. Once things started escalating we  evacuated the scene. Our engagement with the agents was minimal at best.  No force used."



Frost interjects Kombat.
"I didn't know the woman, but I got a paper message that I should meet someone at the memorial. I thought it was you guys. But everything seemed starnge so I stayed in hiding until he (points at Kombat) gave away my position."

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (May 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Frost interjects Kombat.
> "I didn't know the woman, but I got a paper message that I should meet someone at the memorial. I thought it was you guys. But everything seemed starnge so I stayed in hiding until he (points at Kombat) gave away my position."




"Well if I hadn't you'd either be with them, in custody or dead."


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Once the team has rented a car and picked up whatever they need for their trip, they hit the road back to Metro City, and the Gryphon headquarters.  By car, it's approximately a 40 hour drive.
> [sblock=ooc]
> Who's driving and how do you intend to make the trip? Stop for the nights at motels, or drive non-stop in shifts?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]I know Gryphon was keen on our making contact, but I don't think I got the impression they wanted us back so fast that we'd need to pull all-nighters. I'd say stopping for the night at hotels seems reasonable, though Terry's following Cassandra's lead, so if she wanted to get back ASAP, he wouldn't be likely to argue.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2011)

Frost



hero4hire said:


> "Well if I hadn't you'd either be with them, in custody or dead."




"'Did I really came across so incompetent as I made a wall to stop the attack and blinded our pursuers as you clung to me as we got away?"
Jakob asks back sarcastically.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Frost
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kombat laughed and smiled mirthlessly. "Not incompetant. Just foolish and inexperienced. Not so sure you would've left if I wasn't there and then get yourself caught up in that bull$#*t. You got power plenty kid. That aint no dispute. But I found ya, the feds found ya, and those terrorists found ya. So you wanna continue this pissin' contest? Whining that it was my fault ya got made? Or ya wanna shut yer trap and let the man make ya an offer for a better life?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

*Washington DC, Drake Centre*

"Gentlemen." Drake's voice deepens slightly "We're all on the same side here, if you'll recall.  We have plenty of enemies out there -more, it would seem, with todays events- we needn't be fighting amongst ourselves.  Especially about minor insults as this, whether perceived or real.  You are both skilled and powerful mutants.. each of you moreso of one than the other, and that's one of the other reasons I wanted to meet with you."

He moves over to a a circle of rather expensive, comfortable-looking chairs and motions them to be seated as he sits himself. "Don't worry" His eyes lock on Frost as he smiles "They're specially designed, highly resistant to elemental extremes.  My chief of security can be rather.. hot headed, and one of my assistants has a rather shocking personality." He chuckles at his own puns "You won't freeze the upholstery."  As they are seated, he also motions them to help themselves to a tray of refreshments or a drink, and clears his throat.

"I'm glad to hear that you were not a party to either incident, but  the same may not be true for the future.  We are at a crossroads, as this incident at the memorial indicates.  It's exactly the kind of thing Senator Lyons can use in his anti-mutant campaign, and worse, it puts our kind in direct risk.  I know these type of people, they're the 'with us or against us' kind, and any who don't join them will be branded as traitors."  Drake takes a drink from his scotch and rolls it around his mouth for a moment before continuing 
"The political and corporate landscape in this country are currently in a very delicate position.  Large changes such as this happening over such a short period of time, upheavals.. Governments have toppled for much less, and I believe that's exactly what our misguided fellows have in mind.  They are the mutant counterpart to Lyon's foundation, violent and one-sided, whereas I would prefer a more.. mutually beneficial arrangement between human and mutant.  Yet, while I cannot condone their actions, I don't wish to see them come to any harm.  They are our people, after all.  Tell me, what would you do in my situation?  Fight them?  Help them?  Let them be and hope things turn out?"  He chuckles at the last suggestion, as it is clearly not his style.  It's also obvious that he's allready decided what to do.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

*Gryphon Corp HQ, Metro City*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"That is a sound suggestion, I'll grab some of my personal gear and we can be on our way."* replies Uomo, standing up, tightening his tie, and walking away to retrieve his gear.
> When he is back, he addresses Robert. *"I do not trust this Drake guy at any extent; I will advice caution. If he turns out to be a threat, how would you like to deal with him?"*




_"Drake is a powerful man with money and connections, and he's also the most visible face the mutant community has to rally behind.  We need to avoid making an enemy out of him if it's at all possible."_  Robert reaches out and lays a hand on Uomo's shoulder _"If he can be trusted, we'll use him as a public face to present to mutants, someone to rally behind without revealing ourselves.  If not, I'm afraid we'll have no choice but to go public ourselves, and try to convince them - human and mutant alike - of what their current path will lead to.  Now, "_
He is interupted by a beeping as he receives a message.  Looking at his phone, his face goes pale, and he stares at it for a moment, the exhultation of finally doing something drained by what he sees.  
_"JC just reported in.  They managed to get a snapshot of the ringleader at the memorial, and he sent it to us."_  He turns his phone so Uomo can see the face therin, a face that looks much like Robert did two decades prior.  _"It's James.."_

[sblock=ooc]
Uomo recognizes James Grypon, only child of Robert Gryphon, and heir to the corporation, who has been missing for two years.  If you have any questions about him, feel free to ask OOC and I'll fill you in.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

Frost

Jakob waits for Drake to continue his speak. As he does he starts to drink some 'harder' refreshment. The alcohol had no longer an effect on him, but it helped to keep the liquid from freezing if he keeps it for to long in his mouth.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

*Though he seems to have allready made up his mind, Drakes question is not rhetorical.  He seems genuinely interested in hearing your opinion.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

Frost

"Divided we will fall. But their course is not the right one. We have to make them see."
Jakob says, already feeling as part of Drake's organization.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2011)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]I know Gryphon was keen on our making contact, but I don't think I got the impression they wanted us back so fast that we'd need to pull all-nighters. I'd say stopping for the night at hotels seems reasonable, though Terry's following Cassandra's lead, so if she wanted to get back ASAP, he wouldn't be likely to argue.[/sblock]




(OOC - Arr, normal driving is fine unless we hear from Da Boss asking us to hurry things up.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2011)

*On the Road*

The Trio from Los Angeles begins their long trek back to Metro City.  After the first day, they stop in a roadside Truckstop (motel/Gas station/Licensed Diner).   The place seems relatively busy, but there are a couple empty rooms.

[sblock=ooc]Do you intend to do anything other than sleep when you arrive?[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2011)

*Washington DC, Drake Centre*

Drake smiles and finishes his scotch.  
"Well I'm glad to know we share a similar vision.  I've a plan in mind, but it would require some assistance on your part.  They obviously wanted you to join them, if they came to you.  perhaps you should give them another chance, see what they're about... And of course, report back to me on what their plans are, so that we can stop their next attack.  Times are tense enough for our people without these vigilantes terrorizing humans and helping to turn even more of them against us.

Please, take the night to think it over.  I'd also ask that you visit with our doctor, she'd like a few tissue samples so we can study your mutation - the more we know about ourselves, the better."

He turns to face Jax "And what of you?  From what I hear from Ms Fury, you'ld make a good operative to have on the inside.. unless you disagree with that sort of thing?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 10, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

Terry stretches and yawns as they stop for the night. 

"Suppose we should check in with the big boys," he says. "Then I think its grub and sleep for me. Dunno about you two."


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 11, 2011)

Kombat



Jemal said:


> He turns to face Jax "And what of you?  From what I hear from Ms Fury, you'ld make a good operative to have on the inside.. unless you disagree with that sort of thing?"




"There was a time I didn't care much about anything but a paycheck. But I have come to realize there may be more to..._life _I guess." Jax pondered for a moment as if he were going to say something else. A range of emotion played on his face as if he was dealing with some internal struggle. "Yeah I'm in..."  he answered finally.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2011)

*Washington DC, Drake Centre*

"Forgive my prying, but you don't seem completely comfortable with the decision.  Please be sure that I have no ill-intensions towards these people, they're misguided, but still mutants, just like us."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2011)

Uomo fixes his gaze in the picture for a moment. *"Indeed, the missing rebel son appears in the scene, forcing us to act. It has poetical connotations to it, yo can't deny it. Take from an unexpected new what is good in it; he's alive. And I might add, not beyond help. He has been probably tricked into this... risky gambit. Perhaps our visit to Drake should be hastened, he might have information about this."* Uomo measured his words carefully, he didn't want Robert to start a frenetic search for his missing son, although he was certain that feeling had already set foot in the man's mind.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2011)

"Grub and sleep sound good," Cassandra agreed. "I'll put the call in." She caught Terry's eyes and quickly glanced at James; a silent request that Terry keep an eye on him. Then she heads over to the small row of payphones over around the corner from the diner.

Fifty cents gives her a dialtone, and she snorts as she remembers how, when she was in high school, it had been a quarter. It was weird how everything got slowly, stealthily more expensive. Was that just market economics, or was it some kind of insidious control mechanism used by shadowy governmental, or even extra-governmental forces to subjugate the masses? As the phone rang, Cassandra was already putting together an article idea...


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 12, 2011)

Jemal said:


> "Forgive my prying, but you don't seem completely comfortable with the decision.  Please be sure that I have no ill-intensions towards these people, they're misguided, but still mutants, just like us."




Jax shook his head. "Nah..it's not that Mr. Drake. I know you're on the up-and-up. It's just..." Jax paused for a moment as if trying to find the exact words. "I've been trying to play it straight. Trying to do things different. These people they're mutants but some of them its kill or be killed and pretending to be one of them..there might be...I mean..." The young man seems to get flustered. "Nevermind...I'm onboard. Just forget I said anything."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2011)

*Truckstop*

Cassandra checks in and informs the company that they're on their way back.  She is told to be careful and try to maintain a low profile after the attack in washington, but other than that things seem status quo.

While Cassandra is on the phone, Terry and James head into the diner/bar to grab some food.  While waiting for their server to come over, James sees a dangerous looking asian woman sitting at another booth.  She looks remarkably familiar, and seems to be furtively glancing around.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2011)

*Metro City, Gryphon HQ*

_"You're right.  Every bone in my body is screaming at me to run to him, find him, but that's not what we're here for.  He's alive, that's more than I new yesterday.  I don't think we should wast time making the appointment though, I'm thinking a more direct approach... show him we're like him.  I'm sure he'll be fascinated by what we have to offer."_
Robert clears his throat and straightens his jacket, offering a hand to Uomo _"I know the trip makes you a bit queasy, but it is alot quicker than the jet, and as you said, we should hasten our trip."_

[sblock=Uomo's Info]
Uomo is one of the few who knows of Robert's ability to Teleport.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2011)

*Washington, Drake Centre*

"Well, I'm glad for the vote of confidence." Drake nods to Jax "We'll have to do our best to find a way to infiltrate them.  Perhaps sending you back out before they find out where you've gone.  They'll likely try to contact you again."

He sets down his empty glass and looks at the two of them "Now that my business is done, was there anything on either of your minds or shall we call it an evening?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

Frost

"Well, were can I stay tonight and when will we begin our mission?"
Jakob aks directly.

[sblock=OOC]

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Cassandra checks in and informs the company that they're on their way back.  She is told to be careful and try to maintain a low profile after the attack in washington, but other than that things seem status quo.
> 
> While Cassandra is on the phone, Terry and James head into the diner/bar to grab some food.  While waiting for their server to come over, James sees a dangerous looking asian woman sitting at another booth.  She looks remarkably familiar, and seems to be furtively glancing around.




Cassandra joins the others at their booth and takes a seat across from James. "Looks like everything's good so far. They just said to be careful and keep our heads down. There was some kind of public fracas in Washington they're worries about spillover from."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 16, 2011)

James reaches out with his boot and kicks the other two under the booth.... perhaps a bit harder than he should have.... he then leans in to whisper to them

"3 o'clock... I don't like the look of that asian women there... she looks like she's about to bolt.." James said as he readies to try and catch her if he needs to...


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*



Shayuri said:


> "There was some kind of public fracas in Washington they're worries about spillover from."




"It's Washington," Terry mutters. "When isn't there a fracas there?"



Rathan said:


> James reaches out with his boot and kicks the other two under the booth.... perhaps a bit harder than he should have.... he then leans in to whisper to them
> 
> "3 o'clock... I don't like the look of that asian women there... she looks like she's about to bolt.." James said as he readies to try and catch her if he needs to...




Terry hisses and rubs his shin. He starts to glance in the direction James indicates, then thinks better of it.

"Look, I know you're feeling guilty about before," Terry whispers, "But I hardly think it's low profile to go getting involved in some dine and dash claptrap. Let's just get the food to go, maybe. Less we're around regular folks, the less likely we are to cause trouble."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2011)

"Yeah, but I mean a public brawl between...you know...people like us," Cassandra clarified sotto voce. "Not exactly the kind of PR our people are looking for. And exactly the kind to get anyone with a badge uptight, nationwide. So we just need to keep quiet, like they said."

She nods at Terry's assessment.

"It's cool you want to do good, James. Just, try to keep a bigger picture view of things. It's a busy restaurant. If we start throwing down, there'll be a panic. People crushing each other trying to get out. Saving Denny's fifteen bucks isn't worth that."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2011)

Uomo smiles.* "I prefer it to plane sickness, amici" *and he grabs Robert's hand.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2011)

*Gryphon HQ/Drake Centre*

-Gryphon HQ-
_"Well then, here's to taking the next step together.  Thank you, old friend."_  Robert's smile is somewhat forced, but seems genuine enough as he accepts Uomo's hand and closes his eyes for a moment, concentrating on the trip.

-Drake Centre-
"As I said, I'd like you to meet with our doctors first for a tissue sample, and we've a room ready for you.  If the two of you are up for it, you can leave tommorow, and see if you can find them - or they can find you.  Or, you can wait here until they strike again, and.."

Drake stops, as a strange smell fills the air.  Jax's senses are going off the chart, something is definitely happening, but he can't tell what, and Frost can see a heat buildup about ten feet away.
Before any of them can react to this unknown threat though, there is a Puff of smoke and a slight flash of light, and two men are standing in the office beside them.  One of them, the larger - not fat, but rotund - middle-aged man in a suit, shakes his head and staggers forwards, putting one hand on the nearby desk for support.  The two of them do not appear intent on attack.

[sblock=ooc]
OK, Uomo and Robert have just teleported into Drake's office.  VodaVosa, please describe yourself and see if you can convince the three in the room with you not to attack, as Robert will be shaken up for a moment after such a long-ranged teleport[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2011)

*Truckstop*

The asian woman is furtively glancing around, and catches James looking at her.  She sneers at him and looks away, back to the door as if waiting for someone.  She keeps one hand on her briefcase.

The bar has about a dozen other customers in it, and James can't quite put his finger on why this one caught his eye
[sblock=James Int check DC 10]
Then he realizes where he's seen her before, she's the same woman that was meeting with the boss in the warehouse earlier that day.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2011)

The second man steps out of the smoke left behind by Robert's power, and approaches him, offering him a supportive hand. Looking at the other people gathered in the room, he smiles, a smile that makes the lines of his face evident. The Caucasian, black haired man has a close shaved, hard chin, and is wearing a black suit and hat (pic). 
*"Many apologies good sires." *he starts, a strong, and strange italian accent patent in his voice. *"We didn't meant to intrude in a private meeting, merely to save days of travel. Seems we missed by a few meters. I guess introductions would be appropriate; my name is Uomo Nascosto, I presume Mister Drake knows about me, and about my employer mister Robert Gryphon."* he looks for a moment to see how Robert is doing. *"We can wait outside until your meeting is done Mister Drake, again, we didn't intended to intrude in this way, simply get to the entrance of this building."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2011)

Frost

Jakob tries to shout a warning before the men appear, but to late...

Trying to be coolheaded and the men bearing no obvious weapons, he will stay ready but wait for Mr Drake's reaction.

[sblock=OOC]

I assume he isn't pointing a pistol like on the pic 

----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is Jax's Danger Sense active?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2011)

*Drake Centre*

Drake leaps from his chair, ready to fight, but calms when the two men do not appear aggressive.

"Its.. It's fine, we were just about finished our meeting anyways, I was just taken aback by your sudden appearance.  Perhaps the lobby next time?"


_"You try teleporting across the country. I'm just glad we didn't materialize inside something."_ Gryphon coughs and straightens himself, recovering _"Apologies, It's been a while since I've travelled so far, took a bit more out of me than I'd anticipated."_ He looks to Drake _"Mister Drake, a pleasure to finally meet you, though I wish the circumstances were different. As I'm sure you've deduced by now, we are like you - meta-humans, mutants, whatever you want to call us. And we currently both have the same problem."_ 
He holds out a picture of a young man, whom Frost and Jax recognize as the Telikinetic from the memorial.

"Yes, we were just talking about that." Drake responds, still somewhat cautious. "We had been working up a plan to stop him from doing any more damage, perhaps you have some insight?"

_"Well, I should.. after all, he's my son."_


[sblock=ooc]
H4H - No, dangersense is not active. Also, keep in mind that it doesn't tell you whether people ARE dangerous/intend you harm, it's just a 'sixth sense/warning' of _imminent_ danger, like Spider-sense, or the Foresight spell from D&D.

Also, to all- remember that the point of this game is that YOU are the important characters, and your actions/responses are what matter. If your actions/responses are to watch what the NPCs do and wait for instructions, that's kinda counter-productive. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2011)

The italian man smiles. *"Indeed amici. But he is not the problemi, no? There's something beyond young Mr Gryphon, a mastermind that is casting the threads. Cuesto problemi is far more complicated and deep than it seems at first sight. It might escalate at so many..."* the man seems to struggle with the words.* "Livello... Ah! Levels." *he finally finds the word. *"We are all in the same bag, we are all mutated humans, regardless or particular allegiances. We need to take part in whatever is in gestazione, we are not only the most capable of dealing with this problem, but the most responsible for the terrorist acts of our brethren. Acts like the one of young Mr. Gryphon will linger in the rest of the normal human population in our detriment. You understand that joining forces will be the only way of getting to the fondo of this matter."* he finishes.

[sblock= Italian words used: ]
Amici= Friends 
Cuesto= This
Problemi= Problem
Livello= Levels
Gestazione= Brewing, gestating
Fondo= Bottom[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

As James continues to watch the woman, Terry gives Cassandra a worried look, as it seems their new friend may not be willing to let this one go.









*OOC:*


back from my trip, playing catchup as I can.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 29, 2011)

James leaned a little closer to his comrades and spoke very very softly.. 

"No.. you don't understand.. that's the woman that was meeting with the drug lord in the warehouse when I busted my way in... She's got a briefcase and who knows what's inside it... either of you have a way to capture her without causing alarm?" James asked this time 'trying' not to cause a scene but still wanting to know what this evil woman is up to.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2011)

Cassandra shook her head. "I could hold her, but she'd be sure to put up a huge fuss," she said. "James, we have to be smart about this. Why don't you go put a call to the police...an anonymous one...if you have to do something? I mean, there's problems _they're_ supposed to deal with, like drug deals...and there's problems that only _we_ can deal with. She's not one of those though."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 29, 2011)

"She saw me looking.. if I go now she'll know I'm calling someone about her. You just left to use the phone... she'll probably get suspicious... Terry.. will you go make the call for me?" he asked nicely.. something in his eyes telling Terry he really wanted this done for him...


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan, The Grid*

"If she saw you and knows who you are, any of us getting up might be a problem, but I might be able to..."

Terry looks around the restaurant, trying to catch sight of any cell phones that are lying out. His eyes lose focus as he broadcasts to them _I'd consider it an awesome favor if you guys could dial 911 for me?_

[sblock=ooc]Using Comprehend (machines) to make a Technology-diplomat roll to ask active cell phones to dial 911 (at least, I seem to recall that you could sub the one skill for the other in this case). Will roll after posting.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2011)

*Drake Centre*

"Well, then it seems we have some things to discuss.  Jax, why don't you take Frost and mister Nascosto for a little tour of the place while mister Gryphon and I speak.  Frost still needs to stop by medical anyways."

Gryphon nods to Uomo and the two of them wait for the trio to depart before continuing their conversation.


Jax, Frost, and Uomo exit into the lobby, and Drake's secretary looks up with a smile, then becomes slightly confused on seeing Uomo.  She recovers quickly however, and the smile returns "Do you gentlemen need anything else for the evening?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2011)

*Truckstop*

One of the phones responds, sending out the call, and Grid gets the telepathic response from the phone "911, what is your emergency"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2011)

Frost

Being only a guest and trying to be polite, Jakob waits for Jax to reply.

If he doesn't deem to answer, Frost will ask for the direction of the medical center/room/station.

[sblock=OOC]


----

HP 1

conditions: normal

defenses:
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 12 (10 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)

Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2011)

Cassandra sighs and takes out her little makeup compact kit. She opens it and pretends to be examining her face when in fact she's tilted it just so, so she can see the woman in question in the tiny mirror.

"Just saying," she says quietly to James. "If she gets up and leaves, we should probably let her go. I don't think we want her knowing what we are, since she also knows what we look like."


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2011)

*Terry Qunlan, The Grid*



Jemal said:


> One of the phones responds, sending out the call, and Grid gets the telepathic response from the phone "911, what is your emergency"




Terry can't help smirking a bit, then sends back through the phone: _There's an asian woman here that I think ... she was involved in that shootout they have all over the news!_[/orange]  Terry gives their location, as well, then ends with _Ohmigod! She sees me! Hurry, please!_, asking the phone to hang up and send incoming calls to voicemail and fail to notify for the next 30 minutes.

"Okay, if that doesn't get someone's attention, we're probably out of luck," Terry whispers to the others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2011)

*"Point us in the direction of the medical area if you'll be so nice, dear."* Uomo says in a ladies winning voice.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

[sblock=Voda Vosa]
Why did you stop posting here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/304473-necessary-evil-ic-13.html#post5613938

no longer interested?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jul 8, 2011)

looking rather stoic James nods to Terry....

"Something inside me tells me I should be doing more... taking her down or something... but you're right.. last thing I.... err.... we need are more cops asking questions... we should pay and go." James said as he flags the waitress down to get their bill...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2011)

"Time and place," Cassandra says, nodding at James' decision. "Time and place."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2011)

As the lady walks forward, Uomo leans over the other two and comments. "*She has nice bumps eh?"*


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
For anybody who hasn't been keeping up with the OOC thread, you should check there for an update on game status.  May be a few delays.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Follow up thread

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/312102-gaming-w-jemal-mutant-apocalypse-issue-1-a.html
Mutant Apocalypse Issue 2: Vegas!
[/sblock]


----------

